# Looking for a home for Tip in MD or surrounding area!



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

*Looking for a home for Tip(female) in MD or surrounding area!*

Little miss Tip(who I'm fairly certain at this point is actually a female) will be four weeks old on Monday so I think it's about time to start looking for her new home. She's a very confident little girl and comes right up to your hand. She's very compliant about being handled and has even started taking treats! I haven't had much chance to socialize her with other people but she's met cats and dogs and just seemed to shrug them off. I'll be introducing her to some new people this week so we'll see how that goes. 

I believe Tip is a lovely agouti with berkshire and tail tip markings but you can look at the pictures and judge her color yourself I suppose. I'm more interested in finding her a home where she'll be spoiled than getting any sort of adoption fee, so I'd rather find her a home here with a knowledgeable member/someone they know than trying to find someone reliable on craigslist/pet finder/wherever else. I'm also willing to help with transportation but my Jeep is a gas guzzler so I'd rather not travel more than 45mins. Anywhoo, here are a couple pictures and I'll try to get some video clips tonight to share!


----------

